# 4 pin molex zu 4 pin molex 9V



## Poempel (12. März 2011)

hi,

ich möchte 2 gehäuselüfter, die mir zu laut sind, drosseln. dazu will ich mir einen adapter bauen. beide lüfter haben einen durchgeschleiften 4 pin molex anschluss. ich möchte beide lüfter auf etwa 9V laufen lassen. ich will mir diesen:Sharkoon Adapterkabel 3PIN-4PIN für Gehäuselüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör adapter kaufen, den 3 pin anschluss entfernen und einen widerstand einbauen sodass die lüfter später mit 9V laufen...

so nun zur eigentlichen frage: welchen vorwiderstand muss ich dort dazwischenlöten? ich seh mit dem berechnen grad überhaupt nich durch  

Danke^^


----------



## lollyy (12. März 2011)

tja wäre interessant zu wissen wie viel strom da fließt...  ggf. ein wiederstand der lüfter ginge auch...

also ich gehe jetzt ma von 1 watt aus... (bq silent wings pure)  kurz rechnen...


----------



## lollyy (12. März 2011)

tja ich würde 40 Ohm schätzten...  ich weiß kann aber sagen, dass die wattangabe bei 12V = 1W ist...  habe damit gerechnet...  müsste also bei 9V geringer sein...  also brauchste auch nen kleineren vorwiederstand...

kp ich würde sagen löte doch ma 30 Ohm davor und schau obs geht?  oder haste nicht die möglichkeit n bissl rumzuprobieren?

ich geh jetzt ma kurz was essen rechne es nachhher nochma in ruhe richtig


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (12. März 2011)

Du mußt auf jeden Fall wissen wieviel Strom (Ampere) aus der Leitung kommt. Dann brauchst du noch die Spannung die am Widerstand abfallen soll. Bsp.: Die Leitung liefert 12V, und du willst auf 9V runter. Die Differenz, also 3V, muß am Widerstand abfallen. Die Formel lautet dann so: Spannung (3V) : Ampere = Widerstand


----------



## Poempel (12. März 2011)

soll ich die stromstärke nachmessen? das hat jetz nix mit der angabe auf dem netzteil zu tun oder?

danke schonmal

Edit: falls das weiterhilft: es ist ein 12cm lüfter auf dem 0,25A draufsteht und ein 25cm lüfter (0,4A). beide kommen an den adapter


----------



## lollyy (12. März 2011)

ui... das ist dann schon schwieriger, weil dann brauxhste für jeden n anderen Wiederstand...
edit: ne is quatsch  sind ja parallel geschaltet oder?


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

genau is parallel...


----------



## lollyy (13. März 2011)

also ich hab jetzt raus (ausgehend davon, dass die lüfter parallel geschaltet sind: bei 12V  I=0.65A                          R(ges) = 17,14(Lüfter)

und denn Ri(Vorwiederstand)  3V/0.65 = 4,62 Ohm...


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

4,62 Ohm? das is doch garnix... bist du sicher?


----------



## lollyy (13. März 2011)

also wenn man die am vorwiederstand abfallende spannung (3V) durch den strom der fließt (0.65A) teilt (ohmsches gesetzt) 
bekommt man da 4.62 ohm raus...   überschlag doch ma die lüfter haben zusammen 17ohm du willst 1/4 der spannung am wiederstand abfallen lassen...


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

aber das sieht so wenig aus... naja muss ich mal probieren wenn ich zeit hab... wo bekomm ich sowas her? hab jetz nur was bei conrad gefunden: VitrOhm 5 W Hochlastdrahtwiderstand 4.7 aber für einen widerstand 4€ versand bezahlen? naja


----------



## lollyy (13. März 2011)

conrad, reichelt, rs, farnell   aber conrad is schon gut...


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

muss ich auf die belastbarkeit achten? oder ist das bei meiner anwendung egal?

PS: hab grad mal geguckt aber hab nur 10 Ohm widerstände da -.-


----------



## NCphalon (13. März 2011)

Du kannst auch 2 10 Ohm Widerstände parallel schalten, da haste dann 5 Ohm 

Oder du nimmst en Drehpoti der sich durch den gewünschten Bereich regeln lässt.


----------



## lollyy (13. März 2011)

http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4853189hab mich vertan..


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

naja ich wollte jetz eigentlich einen von conrad mit 3,9 Ohm nehmen... dann hab ich ca. 9,5V

aber ein poti is auch nich schlecht was brauch ich da für eins? eins mit 10 Ohm? ist der widerstand bei poti´s der maximale oder minimale widerstand?


----------



## NCphalon (13. März 2011)

Öhm glaub der maximale, die meisten lassen sich ja bis knapp über 0 runterregeln^^


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

lollyy schrieb:


> Vishay | Passive Bauelemente | Widerstände | Bedrahtet | Emaille, axial - 2,5*W*bis*14*W |RWM06340R47JS09E1hab mich vertan..


 
der hat doch 0,47 Ohm oder?

edit: nee der angegebene widerstand is der minimale... ein 4,7 Ohm poti kostet bei conrad 19€  WTF?!


----------



## lollyy (13. März 2011)

wie gesagt ich hab mich vertan 

y angabe bei nem poti is die maximale...  geht ja meistens unter 1Ohm...


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

also wenn ich n 10 Ohm poti kaufe kann ich das zwischen 0 und 10 Ohm regeln?

bei dem hier: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17440&promotionareaSearchDetail=005 steht: "Nennwiderstandswerte: 10 Ω bis 25 kΩ" - ich seh nichmehr durch


----------



## lollyy (13. März 2011)

Nennwiderstandswerte: 10 Ω bis 25 kΩ  den kannste nur bei mindestens 10 Ohm regeln...  mit potis ken ich mich nich so aus...


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

das kleinste poti was ich jetz gesehn hab geht bis 4,7 Ohm und kostet 20 euro... also kommt n widerstand rein und schluss

trotzdem danke

die belastbarkeit hat jetz nichts zu sagen?


----------



## NCphalon (13. März 2011)

Naja ich denk wenn du deutlich mehr als 4W dranhängst raucht dir das Ding ab. Du kannst en Poti auch mit em Widerstand anpassen^^


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

wenn ich das jetz richtig verstehe wird der ja nur mit 1,95W belastet... oder? 3V*0,65A?


----------



## Poempel (6. April 2011)

so hab nochmal ne frage: ich habe mir jetzt das teil mit einem schalter (4 stellungen) und 3 widerständen gebaut. einer der widerstände hat 6,8 Ohm, sodass noch ca. 7,6 v fließen. der verwendete widerstand kann bis 5w belastet werden. jetzt wird er ja aber mit 8,5 w belastet oder? (p=u²/R) er wird auch ziemlich warm.

ist es okay wenn er zu hoch belastet und etwas warm wird? er hängt im luftstrom vom gehäuse und wird sozusagen "gekühlt". man kann ihn noch anfassen (also höchsten 50°C). kann auf dauer etwas kaputt gehen?


----------

